# Microcosm 2010



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone going to Microcosm? I think I might go, my hotel rates are pretty decent. If someone wants to go Fri-Sun let me know maybe we can split the rate.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

this may be a stupid question whats microcosm?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

DCreptiles said:


> this may be a stupid question whats microcosm?


Home | Microcosm 2010
J


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

MaxB22 said:


> Anyone going to Microcosm? I think I might go, my hotel rates are pretty decent. If someone wants to go Fri-Sun let me know maybe we can split the rate.


Brandon, the event starts friday and sat, so getting there on friday might not be a good travel day. 

I woudl go, but its on the last major holiday weekend of the summer, big hamptons party weekend!!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm going, but already splitting a room with someone.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Max - if I find out I can go, and you still need someone to split your room with - I'd be in.

I am not on service that week - so I just need to make sure what the protocol for taking time off is. But, I am really hoping to make it (prob Thurs-Sun).

Oz


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

rozdaboff said:


> Max - if I find out I can go, and you still need someone to split your room with - I'd be in.
> 
> I am not on service that week - so I just need to make sure what the protocol for taking time off is. But, I am really hoping to make it (prob Thurs-Sun).
> 
> Oz


ok that works, just let me know the sooner the better...


----------

